# BFN! Need some advice please.



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

I need some advice. I started spotting on day 11, and had AF pains as early as day 9/10. This is our first go at ICSI and we have seven frosties, but I was devastated on Tuesday when AF arrived. Now I don't know what to do. Whether to go for a frozen cycle, moving our frosties from Oxford to ARGC, or go for a fresh cycle at the ARGC, as because the embryos weren't frozen there they can't garentee their success rates. I'm confused and upset.  Could do with some words of wisdom from you girls.
Nadine


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your BFN.  Sending out lots of hugs to you both.  Try and give yourselves some time before rushing in to more TX.  I felt just like you when I got my BFN last November, however, in the end I  decided to give myself a few months off to get myself in the best shape possible.  Took Z West vitamins and improved diet, cut out caffiene etc.

There are no guarantees with any cycle of TX.  I too have frosties at another unit and I just presumed you had to use them there.  Not sure if they can be transported - sorry hon.  Have you moved or have you decided to use ARGC due to their fantastic success rates?  Sorry I can not answer this query for you.

Try and remain positive, many girls are successful with frosties or their 2nd cycle of IVF.  I certainly am finding the second time round far easier on the stress side and this can only be to the good.

Anyway, wishing lots of luck what ever you decided.

Love
Tracy


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks for the hugs, Tracy. I have found out from the ARGC that the frosties can be moved but I'm not sure whether to use them or go for a fresh cycle. I know that whatever we do it won't be for a few months. I've decided to follow Zita West's advice too, although I have been having accupuncture for almost two years now anyway. It really relaxes me. Good luck with your second cycle. I'll have my fingers crossed for you.  When are you testing?
Nadine x


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Nadine,

Due to be testing Monday but started a small bleed yesterday.  AF not around in full force but I certainly feel that is has failed again  

Good luck with your frosties or fresh cycle what ever you decide.  If it is a fresh cycle I know they normally suggest waiting two months for your body to recover.  I plan to try again at the end of the summer with our frosties.

Anyway keep me posted on how you get on.

Love
Tracy


----------



## Nadine2 (Sep 29, 2003)

Hi Tracy,
the bleeding might not be a bad thing. So many women on here seem to have implantation bleeding. I went for acupunture yesterday but she wouldn't treat me because I hadn't taken a proper test. I explained that my AF arrived on Wednesday, but she thought I'd better make sure. I really don't want to test as I know what the result will be! Anyway, I'll be thinking of you on Monday. Good luck and fingers crossed.  Remember what Zita West says - you have to visualize a positive result.
Nadine


----------

